

Yahoo’s Three-Year Plan: Grow Revenues 73% By Focusing on Display Ads, Mobile, and Better Search - ciscoriordan
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/03/18/yahoos-three-year-plan-grow-revenues-73-percent-by-focusing-on-display-ads-mobile-and-better-search/

======
run4yourlives
-and do this during a recession.

I'll take a 3 year short on YHOO please!

